# Eight Winds of Chaos: Warband



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Servants of the Dark Lords of Chaos! Hear my words and obey, for the orders you are about to receive come from the Dark Gods themselves!"_, Galghash, Daemon Prince and commander of one of the largest chaos tribes in the entirety of the frozen wastes, a tribe you are prominent members of, boomed in his unholy voice to the host of chaos warriors that stood before him. The very reverberations of his words seemed to chill you to the bone.

_"You have the honour of being part of a raiding party that will strike deep into the heart of the Empire, instilling fear and horror into the denizens of the so-called 'Greatest kingdom of man' in the Old World. We will show them that not only should small coastal villages - the targets of most of our raids - fear the wrath of all-mighty chaos, but all who stand in our way!"_ His last few words were met with a ground-shaking roar of approval from the large crowd of chaos followers.

_"We will send out two rading parties, each led by a mighty champion of chaos. Lucius Icecrown, champion of Slaanesh, the Prince of pleasure, come to me!"_ he motioned to the crowd, accompanied by cheers of approval from the Slaaneshi host amongst the crowd _"And Ivar, Angel of Blood, champion of Khorne, the blood god, arise!"_ he also ordered, screams of excitement emanating from the Khornate area of the host of chaos servants.

As you, Ivar, and your bitter rival Lucius walked on the dais, Galghash spoke again, _"For the rest of you scum, get some modicum of rest, for we set out at dawn!"_, one final resounding cheer boomed from the crowd, and that started to dissipate, heading back to their respective camps.

Ivar, as you arrive to be in the Daemon prince's presence, he takes you aside, and tells you this (OOC: There are going to be some things that Lucius knows that others do not, rather than PM Noisemarine every time, I'm simply going to be posting them differently than the rest of the post. For everyone else, simply ignore these parts.)

(Ivar)
_*"Ivar, I charge you with this important task, you are to lead your warband to the town of Bronheim, and retrieve two artifacts, one which was lost in ages past, during the Great war of Chaos. It is a sword, but I shall tell you no more than that, other than that you must return it to me as soon as you retrieve it, as it is integral to my plans, and holds within it great power. The second is a medallion, a binding pact between a group of knights and the dark gods from years ago; the last of these knights is no more, and it is time for the medallion to be returned. Upon your return with these things, you shall be greatly rewarded; fail me however, and not even the punishment of the gods will compare with what I do to you.*"
_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ivar, Chorum, Ygglyff, and Kara, you four remember this speech given to you around a month ago, before you left for the Empire. Two raiding parties, each of over a hundred men, left the shores of the frozen wastes on longships across the sea of claws , but only one party made it to the shores of the Empire alive.

The second group, led by Gorgoth, ran into rough weather at sea, and their boat was scuttled, all the crew on board sinking beneath the waves. Your boat barely made it through, you lost a significant portion of men to the harsh weather, and high waves, but you reached the shores of the Empire with at least forty men.

You set anchor in an alcove within the inlet to the west of Nordland, and made the rest of the way over land, through the wasteland and cursed marches,raiding and pillaging small farming villages along the way. You lost ten more to various causes, from dangerous terrain, to river crossings, to some villagers fighting back, but eventually you made it to the forest west of Carroburg, and within lied Bronheim, the objective of the raid, situated near the river Reik.

You reached the hamlet just as night was starting to fall, most villagers were in their homes, eating dinner or sleeping, but you held no remorse. You rode through the town (on what few horses you had left), and the rest ran, slaughtering villagers mindlessly , setting fire to houses. It seemed to be mostly women and children, or the endfeebled or elderly you murdered, which left a lingering worry in the back of your minds, 'Where were all the strong fighting men?'.

Your question was answered soon enough, as what seemed to be a hunting party returned to the village near the end of your slaughter. There was at least sixty of them, which led you to wonder what on earth they had been hunting. You were outnumbered two to one, but you were not worried, you were warriors of chaos, and they were mere peasantry.

You greatly underestimated them.

They struck with a savage fury, like that of the berserkers back in the frozen wates, killing great warriors of chaos like they were lambs to the slaughter. Although for every one of yours, they lost two, but it was little comfort, as it seemed you were on the losing side of the battle.

(Ivar)
*Ivar, in the chaos of the fighting you managed to break into a large home, slaughtering those that sought refuge there, and discovered the sword held above a fireplace, all but forgotten by these wretches! Further searching through the rooms, you managed to locate the medallion, the second of the artifacts. It had what appeared to be four scythes, but there was no mistaking the hidden mark of the eight pointed star.*

You managed to cut your losses and flee, with only you champions of the warband: Lucius, Chorum, Ygglyff, and Kara along with seven beastmen (4 ungors, 3 gors) and one other chaos warrior and a marauder still alive.

Kara and Ygglyff, as you two start to flee, you take with you three children, two girls and one boy who had been defending them. As you make your way back to the north, three of the Empire might prove to be of some worth, if only as sacrifices.

You flee throughout the night, without any sleep what-so-ever; you are all weary and on edge, and must rest before you collapse. You do not know if the villagers are chasing you, but you have a feeling someone will come after these children.

You must rest for now, and make your plans for where you are going to flee, and what to do about the children. You arrive at what appears to be an old campsite deep in the forest, long abandoned. It appears to be the perfect place to set up camp....

[Ivar, as you order the beasts to secure the site, you wander away from the rest to better inspect the sword you had been charged with acquiring, but not before noticing Ygglyff and Kara bickering for some reason. Chorum, thoughts of the raid still linger in your mind, and your body has betrayed this as the other marauder seems to have taken notice; barking at you in the tongue of the north, calling you weak and untrustworthy. Ygglyff and Kara, as others set up the camp, you two are left with the children you captured from Bronheim and now its time to decide what you do with them. Kara was the one who found them, but it was Ygglyff who carried all three with him in place of his standard.]


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Chorum, now clung to his cane. His body bedraggled and almost hanging from the interestingly ornate pole. As he gazed around deliriously at the beastmen that eagerly set to work on the nights camp the previous events he witnessed started to sift bak into the front of his mind. He realised now that his understanding of Chaos before, was not merely a foolish glorification of the Gods but also a path that his was bound to till his death. The destruction of Bronheim however was something all the more shocking. The screams of the dying were somehow different to those of the people he had killed himself, while he travelled alone. Then, they felt like they were forced upon his hearing for different reasons. Not merely the fear of death, but the loss of one's family, existence and soul included. Despite this some other part of his mind urged the man on. He now felt stronger than before, despite the state of his appearance and nature. Somehow he felt a certain connection to the site of death and decay. A morbid fascination, even.

He watched as the marauders shouted their dislike of him. Although, not for sure, he recognised certain phrases, but he often misinterpreted the crude language. The body language, however, was far easier to understand but he didn't feel threatened. Besides, Chorum knew that given enough time they would eventually succom to the ever hungering diseases brought forth by Father Nurgle. 

Chorum, hopped forward staring menacingly at the marauders, who had already started building a fire. One glared back at him, but he simply turned his nose up and cursed (or he would have if he actually had a nose anymore...) cackling insanely and wondering towards Lucius expectantly for some menial labour to pass the time and quiet his thoughts. Although, the champion seemed more interested in simply watching the escalating arguing going on between Ygglyff and Kara.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Hissing and cursing, Kara wanted to rip the man apart with her bare hands, and might very well have tried had it not been the fact that his axe might be needed later, after all, weren't they just nearly wiped out by a ragged band of peasants? What would happen to them if they ran into the Empire's real troops? But even that threat would not allow Ygglyff to take what was rightuflly her's. She had found them cowering together in the cellar, they were her's by right to do with as she pleased. Forsake the fact that the brute carried them, that made him little more than a pack animal; forget that he was Lucius' second, a position that rightfully belonged to her, after all she was with Lucius from the begining or at least as far back as she could remember; to hell with him in general, those children were her's and she would have none of it, she wouldn't surrender them without a fight.

"Where have you hidden my prizes Ygglyff... they are mine by right, I found them... *they are mine!*" Kara screamed the last few words, fighting back the urge to rip chunks of flesh from the oversized standard bearer's neck with her bare teeth, as her delicate features twisted into a wicked snarl that would have sent lesser men fleeing.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

"The brute probably... ate them!" chuckled Chorum, swinging back and forth like a demented puppet.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ivar walked through the carnage killing the wounded or those left behind. He tore out the throat of one of the townspeople, the Ancient aword was strapped to his back and the medallion around his neck.

He wandered off to inspect the two "precious" relics... 'Now just what might you want with these master?' he muttered to himself closely examing the sword. 'Some untapped power? A key? Certainly not as your own blade... Perhaps these secrets could be most useful...' he said trailing off, losing himself in his own thoughts. He snapped up from his reverie as he heard a rustling in the bushes...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ivar, like a boulder something rushes out from the growth and barrels into you. A large thing made of hundreds of pounds of fur and muscle rams you and itself into a tree, shattering the trunk and bringing it down into the camp. Your flung away, a clawed paw smacking into you and ripping four deep gouges in your chest. The bear rears up on its two hind legs and gives a roar, blood coating its face as it goes on in a berserk rage.

Kergun, you were watching the marauder pick a fight with the newer member of the warband, Chorum, and were about to join in and see if the follower of the plague god truly was a weakling when the bear charged into the camp. As it sent Ivar flying, you just barely have enough time to jump out of the way before the falling tree crushes the ground where you had been standing. Grabbing your claymore while still on the ground, all you can think is that tonight you shall feast on bear!

Chorum, even as the bear charges the camp, the marauder ignores the beast and lunges at you, driving a fist into your face just as the tree crashes around you.

Kara and Ygglyff, you both immediatly stop your bickering with the threat of the bear. Kara, while Ygglyff's attention is drawn away, you turn to the children and whisper into the ear of the older boy, a devilish smile on your face. _"Try to flee and I will flay the girls and make them watch me wear their skin while they still live."_


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Before Chorum realised exactly what was happening a large slab of a hand connected with his own face. This was accompanied by the roar of, what he thought at first, was his own head exploding under the hit. 
Instead he realised that one of the marauders had finally taken matters into his own hands. Ignoring the surrounding mayhem Chorum focused his attention on the beastly Kurgan. 

For a moment the nurglite stood somehow suspended in a flinch from the punch, pain flaring across his face, back bent double. A split second later, before his foe could land another hit Chorum tossed himself back towards the marauder. He then shot his cane through his enemies left foot, momentarily pinning him. Chorum then grabbed the mans right arm, lascerating the thick skin like a cloth robe and then launched over him, twisting the rugged limb behind the marauders back.

If there was one thing he had learned from his villainous travels it was the fact that size held no bearing over superiority in a fight. Despite this sudden rush of simmering victory Chorum realised the real threat in this situation, as a gust of putrid and animalistic musk battered his face.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ivar lay on the ground muscles coiled ready to pounce when the bear got close. He Smelt the putrid musk, know that it was close enough to make his move he sprung up from the ground battering away the bears initial attack he stabbed his razor sharp claw through its chest and out its back.

Ivar pushed the bear from his hand and roared in its face, blinding it with flames and singing its' fur. 

Ivar, swinging his axe in a vicous arc cut through its nose and eyes following up with a roundhouse kick to the exposed bone, sending it backwards, enraging the dying creature sending it into an even more berzerk rage.

The Angel of Blood stood his ground screaming 'Blood for the Blood God!' as the furious beast came back at him


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[You know, in the action thread you say he cannot be as powerful as you made him, and yet here you are making him overly powerful and god modding mortal wounds. I'm going to ignore a few things, just so the others can do more than stand around and look like idiots.]

Chorum, as your attention turns to the beat, the marauder gets off the ground and picks up an axe before pushing past you. Turning slightly, the marauder barks something at you, spitting in your face, and then charges after the bear.

Ivar, as you punch your claw into the bear, it is only now that you realie the shear size of the creature. Taller than any of you by at least two heads, and three times as long as a man; clearly this beast had been warped by something. Swinging with your axe, the weapon bites into flesh and fur, but even with your inhuman strength you are unable to pull it out of the animal before it takes another swipe at you..


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Chorums's attention shot to the beast that was raging through the camp.
He could see Ivar, his master, battling it and so left the marauder. Although the Kurgan had already got that idea and shoved his way past Chorum to get at the bear. He also felt a wad of spittle splash against his face, which he eagerly licked off being jumping towards the warped animal.

It must have been almost 3 times Chorum's own height and even their leaders mighty blows could do little to stop it's assaults. Noticing his cane pierced into the ground (the impaled marauder now vacant) Chroum grabbed it and tried lodging inside the wounds already made. If they could stop any major movements by the beast they would have more of a chance of defeating it. Dodging a vicious swipe from the bears back legs Chorum stabbed his cane into some exposed muscle. Quickly he noticed that this was not simply a battle wound, but something more like a mutation. The sinew writhed all of it's own and the bear itself gave little notice.
Without thinking Chorum dived up onto the beasts back and latched onto it's thick hide. The scent now even more pungent. Although, up close he could recognise another fragrance. None of it did repulse him anyway but this smell gave him some sort of connection. He'd never smelt it before, but it was somehow familiar. A rancid decaying essence that bought a sudden rush of ectasy through his body.

He, quickly lodged himself between the bears monsterous shoulderblades and took out a skinning knife that he used to try and pierce the beasts spine.
"Hopefully this'll work!" he screamed, ignoring the idea that the bear would notice him.
It would now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Seeing the vile Nurgle cultist gurgle an insult, Ygglyff raised his fearsome weapon. Having planted his standard in the middle of the funeral heap, as a warning to the people of the Empire as to what was to come, he had been forced to carry the children all the way to their current emcampment.

The Boy had been subdued by size of the bgi mans arms, but the girls having been taught stories of the wild men of the north had feared the worst and tried to escape. His shins were bruised and his arms bore the brunt of the bite marks of the girls. Cuffing them round the head had sent them sleep, but the young lad thought they were killed, and started screaming. One more buffeting blow, and the Lieutenant slung them over his horse, always riding behind Kara Thul, the bloodthirsty dancer having her eyes on the children the whole time.

While they had made camp, Ygglyff had left his horse to wander the grasslands, but it always kept in sight, just in case Kara made a move. Cutting the cords binding them to the saddle, they dropped to the ground, and they gradually came groggily round.

Seeing this Kara renewed her attempt to claim the children, but Ygglyff knew they would be valuable in case they were caught, and blocked her from entering the little glade that was sheltered by thick thorn bushes and bracken on all sides but one. Bunching his arms, the huge Right arm held his still bloody brass Axe-Flail, and Kara showed hesitation as she saw that he intended to fight her for them.

Suddenly, something smashed into Ivar - shocking all of them out of whatever argument or amusement they took from the argument they were involved in.

It was a bear, and despite seeing Ivar's claws smash into the beasts face, it retaliated even more ferociously. 3 times the size of a man, and weighing many many times his own weight, Ygglygg struggled to keep his fear of the creature from mastering him. Swirling his nailed skull tipped flail round his head, he saw Chorum rush forwards and attempt to cut it's spinal cord, while its attentions were elsewhere with Ivar.

Charging into the melee, Ygglyff dodged the swipe of the bears fore claw, and slammed his flail into the shoulder, hoping to break the socket. Allowing the momentum round, he changed his grip on the Axe-Flail, so that that the broad sweeping head of the axe would hack into it's hamstring.

The blow connected, but the creature was seemingly devoid of feeling as it's jaws snapped onto his arm, the warrior rings bending and moving as the fearsome vice clamped on. Shaking it's head, it obviously attempted to rip the arm out of the socket, but only the tough tendons which kept the heavy Standard aloft for hours on end kept it in place. With a final jerk, it sent the heavy chaos warrior flying through the air to land in a crumpled heap.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

As the former Kislevite was thrown by the beasts mighty jaws, so too did Chorum, his light frame was sent flying over the beasts head, although his knife was left firmly lodged in the beasts spine. Before he could perform and 'perfect landing' his body smashed into the floor, his various trapments spilling in front of the bear with him. This included his notebook, full of his various visions of the God Nurgle's reign. Despite this he had never come into contact with another pure devotee of the Plague Lord nor met a manifestation of his power. He was now left squarley in front of the bear, sprawled out like a broken doll.

Suddenly, almost like a sorcerous scroll, the book flipped itself open to a particular page. This, one of his later pieces of 'art' depicted an ornate symbol of his patron which he had lovingly inscribed with various bodily fluids (many of them his own) and other materials from the dead and dying.

Without another word by Chorum the book started emitting a strange glow, like pus seeping from a wound. The bear suddenly hesitated.

[I'll leave this for someone else to carry on. Either it's a mild distraction for the bear that allows us to kill it, or something deeper...]


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

As the oversized bear cashed into their camp and assaulted their war leader, Kara stole a moment with the boy to ensure he didn't try anything foolish, giving him a peck on the cheek as he showed he understood her intent. But as her attention turned toward the beast for the first time, she hesitated. It was never in her nature to give pause, but before this monstrous man eater, even the blood hungery Kara would give a moment's delay.

She watched as her comrade's attacks only further angered the bear, and did little else; she watched as their war leader was tossed aside like a rag doll, before the brute Ygglyff ended up very much the same, but as the dwarf was thrown from the thing's back, and his personal things fell before it, Kara saw it give pause before the foul midget's disgusting paintings. _'A thing of Nurgle perhaps? Then maybe we can deal with it as such...'_ She thought to herself as she watched the small man lay their motionless.

"Tell me half man, what is in that book of your's that stills this slaughterer?" Kara called out, moving slowly toward him, blades drawn and eyes on the bear.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

The bear gazed at the iconography plastered onto the pages before it. It's eyes, a milky white, glazed over the sight and it stood frozen in place, as if held there by some strange force.

Chorum peered above the tattered rags of his clothing. Seeing the creature hanging above him. He too began to stare at the book, noticing what it was that held the beasts attention. Chorum then heard someone speak. To him. It was the Khornate female, "Tell me half man, what is in that book of your's that stills this slaughterer?" she announced in a barked tone, reminescent from all the followers of Khorne he had met.
Realising the bear was no longer a threat Chorum spoke, "First. I am no half man, for I am more than twice the man that you are.." he said, glaring back at the warrior. "..The book though, is where I have placed all things I have found of importance, many of them through dreams and visions. This particular page.." glancing over at the book as he said this, "Is a symbol and the mark of the very plague father himself, which I started upon arriving in Bronheim when I cut myself, displacing some of my blood onto that page." He quickly glanced back at the bear before him, gradually returning to his feet he spoke again, "It may not interest you or anyone to know this but I have been slowly crafting the image you see in this very book since I first found the...'wonders' of chaos."
Chorum paused, turning towards the rest of the warband.
"It was only after we had ransacked Bronheim that I finished it. Nurgle himself lent me the gifts to gather it together, a mark of my patron, entrusted with me." he paused again "Although, there is little more that I can tell from it as my previous visions have stopped and the relevance to this creature isn't exactly clear to myself....but" Chorum inspected the beast slowly passing it's grizzled maw. It was blistered with the mark! "The very same mark does dwell on this bears body, but why it has attacked us I cannot tell." Chroum simply stood there murmuring to himself gently as the images filled his head. Could this be the salavation he was waiting for?
"There is one thing I can say though, there is more than one force of chaos dwelling in these lands. Although, I am not weary I think you should fear the wrath of those more dedicated to _Nurgleth..._"
He then shot an extended arm outwards, "Those of you who take this as a threat are fools and your suspicions are blind. Ivar has lead us here for reasons beyond our control and the drunken acts of those among us should be shown that chaos is guiding us towards our exaltation!" Chorum waited for a response. He didn't care if the first thing was for his body to be ripped limb from limb by marauders he only cared for purpose.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Shaking its head, as if waking from a stupor, the bear bellowed a roar that ended with blood dripping from its mouth before smacking Chorum away. Rearing up on its back legs, the beast took a sluggish step forward towards Kara, but something had changed. For the first time you all notice that the bears eyes are glazed over, it cannot see; on top of that its fur seemed to be greying.

Another sluggish step forward, and the bear falls back to all four legs, lunging at Kara and ignoring everyone else, only able to smell the blood on the woman.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Snarling at the Nurglehite as he flaunted his insolence, Kara vowed to make him pay one way or the other, perhaps even adding his own 'tuber' to her growing collection. But for now as she listened to him preach to them all, she couldn't help but feel a chill travel down her spine. Perhaps this beast was sent by one of the four? But as soon as the hairs on the back of her neck began to rise at the thought, the bear shook itself free from Chorum's spell and threw the short man aside with a brutal back hand(paw?).

Barking with laughter, Kara could not help but be amused, even as the bear lunged at her. It had endeared itself to her in many ways with that single act, and she would give the bear a quick and honorable death if that was what it chose. So even as she lept to the side, she planned her next move, to climb atop it's shoulders and to either cut through the thick sinew of it's neck, or stab through the throat and drown the beast on it's own blood. But first she would have to get onto it's back, and perhaps even lose a blade.

So tossing one blade aside, Kara dashes to the creature's side, and vaults onto it's shoulders. Finding Chorum's knife still burried in deep thick muscle, the blood dancer, grabs a hold and hangs on for dear life with free hand a legs alike as she slashes at the beast's neck. "Sleep old one... sleep deep and let your blood flow..." She whispers to herself and the bear almost as if she was attempting to sooth it even as she tried to slay it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"It's weakening! Go for it's underarms!"

So saying, Ygglyff stumbled groggily to his feet, regaining his balance just as Thul raced towards the Mutated Bear, it's greying fur and cataract filled eyes slowing it down enough so that the blood worshipper ducked it's hammer blow arm and glide her knife along it's neck, grappling for dear life.

Seeing an opening in it's guard as it attempted to dislodge the Warrior, Ygglyff ran in, the Bronze skull of his Flail catching the few rays of star and moon light before blood spurted once more as it connected with it's femur, hearing the bone crack. As the bear sunk to it's haunches, he raised his axe-flail for another blow, just in time to see the creature turn it's heavy head to deal with this threat once again.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Chorum was sent hurtling into the nearby stockpile of wood. The bear, apparently forgot all about the book and had hit him half way to kingdom-come.
His frame rattled as it hit the wood, mimicking the broken branches and trunks as they bashed against each other. He could feel that his right arm had been stripped of its bandages revealing gory sight beneath. Luckily the creature hadn't hit him in the cranium and knocked him out. But in the right side of his abdomen he felt a sharp biting pain. A few broken ribs maybe? Nothing serious. When he did look down however Chorum saw that the beast had drawn a vicious gash across his chest. The wound itself was not a plain cut however and the deep lines seethed like they were alive or filled with feasting grubs. Almost instantly the cut healed itself, knitting together to form a patch of greenish scarring. He then noticed that upon this now recided an indentation. A mark. The mark of Nurgle himself! His God had chosen him, finally to bear the symbol of the almighty Plague Lord!
Without another moments notice Chroum rose to his feet, seeing the two warriors attacking the creature. 
"It's weakening! Go for it's underarms!" he heard Ygglyff yell and he charged into the bear. Chorum unsheathed his finely crafted bone knife mumbling to himself "A trial, yes it is my task to defeat this creature. Sent by Nurgle..it must have been! yes."
He swiftly followed Ygglyff towards the bear, using his bulk as a distraction. The mighty man swiped at the monster and it fell onto all fours. It was going to maul him! Without thinking Chorum rushed around the warrior and dived into the side of the beasts mouth, that was now heading for Ygglyff's neck.

The beast was weakened now, Kara was letting the blood from it's neck, but this creature of the plague required more than blood loss or simple dismemberment to stop it. Chorum smashed against the bears face, blocking it's path towards Ygglyff, his small frame carrying a disprportionate amount of weight managed to stun the beast and he brought the bone knife directly through it's eyes.
Milky white, partly coagulated liquid showered the area in fron of the bears bulk, drenching Chorum in glorious filth. Then he drew out the blade and stab again and again, through the skull. The bear, although was still viciously thrashing around as he did this...


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Nearly dodging the falling tree, Kergun quickly grabs hold of his claymore and makes his way to the monsterous bear. Noticing the vile nurgle warrior stabbing the beast in the eye,Kergun drew his claymore above his head and made a arced swing at the bear head.Using all of his strength the blade bit deep in the bear's skull,but the beast continued to thrash around. Over all the noise Kergun heard "Go for its underarms".He did just that pulling his claymore over his shoulder,Kergun swung his claymore into the bear's right arm and it gave way.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Was waiting for you to post Priad]

As the bear's arm is shattered, the dieing beast falls to the ground with a whimper. Another blow, this time to the head, caves in the creatures skull and finally kills it. One of the gor's hefts a large blade and begins to hack at the carcass, ripping off strips of meat as other go back to what they had been doing before, fighting with one another, and building a fire.

Despite the few minor wounds suffered, you are champions of the north and any of you would have been able to take this bear on your own; challenging as it would have been. Soon this night would end, and your trek back to the northlands would begin again, very soon you will need to figure out where to go: north to Middenheim and the Middle mountains or west towards Marienburg and the Sea of Claws.

Middenheim was further away, nearly five hundred leagues and through many more towns and woods. Marienburg, on the other hand, was a mere three hundred leagues away, though you would once again have to face the waters that had claimed a portion of the warband already.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

darkreever said:


> [You know, in the action thread you say he cannot be as powerful as you made him, and yet here you are making him overly powerful and god modding mortal wounds. I'm going to ignore a few things, just so the others can do more than stand around and look like idiots.]


Just got back, and sorry I underestimated the bear... I thought it was just well an angry bear not a primal "god"  sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Taking in deep breath's of the beast's musk as she clung to it, slashing at it's neck, Kara's head swam in the extacy of battle and something more primal, nearly falling off as the others struck their own blows, before finally slaying the great bear with a crushing blow to the skull.

Laying there for a moment, the female warrior burried her face in the creature's blood soaked fur, licking it and rubbing it against her face, before making her way to the still bleeding wounds she inflicted on it's neck. Taking in a deep breath of the creature's scent mixed with death, Kara shivered and snarled as she drew blood from the wound ith her crimson lips.

This creature had done what few men could manage, it had brought her to the edge of blood lust and tempted her with final release. There would be a blood dance tonight, and it would be done bathed in the blood of this massive animal; afterward she would find a man capable of finishing what the battle had started, or foolish and arrogant enough to accept the challange. It did not matter to her who, only that she would have her fun tonight... perhaps even with the boy? What sweeter victory over the weak slaves of the Empire, than to turn one of their own against them?

With these thoughts clouding her mind, Kara rolls off the beast in a state of bliss before shakily climbing to her feat and retreaving her blade, and returning to the creature for her bath.

Rolling free of the dead beast and breathing heavily, Kara collects her blade before returning to the kill and tasting it's blood. Despite it's sour rotten taste, it was still blood and Kara found it all the mre satisfying for the fight it had given her, as satisfying an opponent she has had i a long time, and as she pulled one of her skinning knives free and set to work removing the pelt with expert fingers, she would dine upon her favorite part of the beast's meat, as she sat with the greyed fur wrapped around her.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

As the bear finally let go of it's hold on life Chorum lazily slumped back to the ground, sitting beside the carcass. The rest of the camp had decided to start mutilating it for whatever gain necessary so Chorum wandered off into the woods and rested beside a tree trunk, far in the corner of the clearing, giving him a clear view of everyone else and keeping himself relatively conceiled.

_He watched many fights that night. The gors especially were intent on brutal brawling throughout the time but Chorum just sat and contemplated the day ahead. He had to reach a meaning and he knew that the wastes held one for him. The sooner they got out of the choking lands of the Empire the better._

Chorum jerked awake, the camp still alive with activity. He heard a whisper "Lissten.." as if it had come from his own mouth. He looked down, seeing his bare arm. Now blistered with pox marks and tendril like veins.
"Listen to me!", it spoke again. Chorum set his stare onto his underarm. The inside of his elbow had swollen and a deep line had formed, like a....like a mouth!
"Listen Chorum." spoke the maw, now growing on his person. "Head to Marienburg. You...you must, no matter what. You. The rest must come too. To Marienburg" It hissed at him, as if rushed. 
As quickly as he had recognised the new appendage it was gone. The swelling as well had receeded as if it may have never even been there.
Before long he surrendered to sleep again, ignoring the urgency of the situation for a while. "Marienburg? We shal go there yes..." Chroum mumbled as he descended into a restless and plagued sleep.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Breathing deep, Kergun got a hold on himself and made a prayer to the blood god.Kergun then went on to doing the camp job and sitting around the fire.Waiting for someone to decide are next step.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ivar watched the chaotic bear fall dead. He walked up to it and looked into its dying eyes, watching the light dim from its eyes.

He whispered something into its ear that it seemed to understand, for all creatures of Khorne recognised the phrase. Ivar stood and roared, 'Blood for the Blood God!' as he hefted his axe decapitating the dead beast. 'Skulls for the Skull throne!' he said hefting the head, he walked to Ygullf (Vaz's character forgot how it's spelt) 'Take this trophy and place it upon the banner for all to see.' He said handing the cloven head to the standard bearer.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC: Dark - the Sea of Claws in the north as well, Erengrad, a Kislevite City guards the mouth of the River Lynsk, which flows into it. AFAIK, there's no knowledge of what is the Sea north + West of the Old World. Just some bakground info 

Also, I left the Banner at Bronheim Noise ;D. I'll make a new one though ]

Seeing Ivar pass him the broken skull of the great bear, he understood what to do. going over to a tallish tree, 3 spans high, with a trunk as thick as a normal man's forearm, Ygglyff drew his axe, and slid his hand over the still wet blade, the bears blood mingling with his hand as the razor sharp blade hacked into his hand.

Smearing the congealing mix of Chaos follower, and chaos spawn blood over the bough, he intoned the 13 versus of the eightpointed star, and blew gently on the glistening red and black droplets. Suddenly, they shot out from the pool that had formed where the hand had grazed the tree, smothering the tree in a marbling red and black mixture. Lifting his axe, he hacked deep into the tree, one blow smashing right through, a splinter tearing itself off, and embedding itself in Ygglyff's shoulder. Blood dripped from the wound, as the skys above began to boil and churn, as the clouds that previously scudded fitully over the moon stopped, only to get caught into the roiling vortex.

Evil purple and Black lighting struck the ground nearby, lifting up dirt, and mutating whatever it touched - breathing life into a pile of dead wood, only for it to burst into green flames. A squirrell flew from where it had been nesting in the bush, only to get caught mid jump, and vaporize in a flash of blue fire.

Suddenly, the wind picked up to an even greater tempest than what it had already been doing, yowling and crying beastmen, previously challenging each other for supremacy in their decimated herd had stopped and looked at the full fury of their gods power. A couple were knocked over in the wind,one failing to dig it's black ivory claws into the ground before being lifted up into the roiling black sky, never to be seen again, although it's cries were carried downwards by the wind, to chill the hearts of all who heard it for many leagues around.

Kara Thul had wrapped herself in the still bloodied skin of the bear, and the claws that were still attached raked her skin as the winds caught hold. The Flayed bear wasn't pinned down, and suddenly began to rise up into the storm, like a ponderous Raiding ship leaving the shore back home in the lands of the Norse. Trees began to get uprouted, the childrens muffled cries only just heard over the whinnying of the horses, straining at their tethers.

Kergun, the Khornate Marauder who had been sat by the fire suddenly cried as the flames, which had so far resisted the unnatural storm, exploded in a shower of violet scars, the blooded torso beginning to sizzle as the larger ones began to eat their way into it's body. Ivar himself was also on the verge of what the southerners called fear, his arm raised and squinting into the center of the storm.

The marked tree, blood still coating it began to raise itself from the ground. understanding what was happening, Ygglyff quickly severed some of the branches from the tree, and planting his foot on the haft of the standard, carved the 8 pointed star of Chaos. Feeling the timber treble under his feet, Ygglyff leapt off, just in time to see it get pulled up into the storm, but before reaching it's eye, through which only the Green evil face of Morrslieb could be seen through the sable and ruby tinge clouds, it was caught by 8 bolts of multicoloured lightning, each one coloured to represent the colours of the winds of magic. 

Howling into the wind, as the wind whipped at his moustaches and top knot, Ygglyff launched the bears head into the vortex, as hard as he could, chanting the names of the Chaos Gods. A further 4 bolts pulled the skull towards the staff, one for each of the gods. A further flash of lightening, and then the world exploded in bright white light, as pure white fire rained down upon the remaining members of the warband.

Only Ygglyff stood, as the praise of the Gods roared in his ears, where everyone else heard the whistling wind. Only he saw majesty of the gods, while the others were blinded by the intensity of the lightning strikes.

As suddenly as the storm began, it ended, and only the ravages of the countryside, and the echoes of the lost Gor could be heard amid the valleys. When the eyesight of the others returned, they saw Ygglyff, still as squat as ever, but carrying a standard - a pole, with the flayed and bleached skull of a Bear topping the totem. Arrayed across the macabre gift from the gods was an eight pointed star of chaos, crafted from thorns, counted in the bronze of the ancients, around each point blazed a small flame, each no larger than a thumb, each one the colour of the Eight Winds of Chaos, yet each one illuminated nothing. If one dared to look at the bears face, they fancied that in the socket of each eye, there was a dull light, glowing the colour of the Gods, but when they summoned up the courage, it was gone.

Turning to face them, Ygglyff holding up the Standard of the Warband howled once more to the skies, and it seemed to those watching him, as he raised his hands up to green face of Morrslieb, that that voice echoed in the recesses of the soul, rather than their heads.

That was not the end the gifts wrought to the members of the warband either - Ygglyff himself had his weapon grafted to his hand. Instead of 4 fingers, he had an axe, and instead of a thumb, he had a bronzed flail, tipped with the bronzed and nail driven skull of his former Boyar.

"The Gods bless us, Ivar. Oh yes, they, do indeed bless us! We should go to Middenheim, Zar, and join with the Everchosen - the Swords of Chaos ride south, so the rumour say, and I heard his voice in the air; We Are Wanted! The Gods call for blood, and it is at Middenheim that the Lord of the End Times shall spill it - a Champion of Sigmar has arisen, and Archaon shall topple it! We should go north. Spread Terror! Spread Death! Let them know that they have less than a year to live. The gods would give us Renown, and power beyond imagining for what we would do, Ivar! Think of it - Ivar, the one who gifted the Lord of the End Times with the means to destroy The Old World! Is that not reason enough to head north? Those who die aren't worthy to join the ranks of the Chosen of Chaos. To head west is to flee! Nay, the Gods show me a path, and I will follow it! Are you with me, Ivar?"

[OOC - Sorry, got carried away =) Anyway, if you want, perhaps the Survivors could see the storm, Dark? Make them fear the Gods of Chaos!]


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Carried away is one way of putting; some of the more minor actions I don't mind you guys posting the results of, but let me be the one who posts the results of more major ones (like creating chaotic weather that abruptly ends.) I thought I'd mentioned it before, but it turns out I did not; this is set a while before Archaon is fully ready to push on the Empire.]

Ygglyff, as the powers that helped you create the standard vanish, you realize that all that you had just seen would not come to for five lifetimes, as if the gods themselves had wanted to see you make a fool of yourself. A bone chilling wind passes through the group, and your weapons are returned to normal and the standard crumbles to dust. In anger you smash your axe into the closest tree.

Everyone else, to your amusement or lack of, you see the gods play a trick on Ygglyff before leaving you. As you all hunker down to endure the night, the decision still remains, will you head North or West?

Kara, as you wrap yourself in the bear fur, you keep your eyes locked on the boy, pushing the two whimpering girls behind him as if to protect them. All three would present a problem when the group moved; the boy would undoubtedly try to resist and the girls would be little more than dead weight.

[I know the Sea of Claws is also to the north, but the middle mountains are also their and thats already much further away than Marienburg. Next update will see morning, so it might be best to come up with a choice of where you are going, north or west.]


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Chorum awoke, startled by the rampant conversation. The last he could remember was that foolish standard bearer barking into the wind about the God's and whatnot. He got up, propping his body against the nearby tree, to a babbling storm of words, all focused on their goal in the morning.
North or West?.....


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

North or west did not matter to Kara, they would always find more killing grounds to spread the names of the four no matter where they went, but the fate of her precious prizes, the boy and his sisters, is what gnawed at her twisted core and plagued her perverted mind. Kara had such plans for them, she would convert them all in the name of her patrons and watch with sick parental pride as they rode down their fellow southerners and commited such beautiful attrocities in the names of the four. It filled her black heart with such uncontrolable joy that she could not dream of anything else, let alone think of doing anything else with her three prizes so near. She would not allow anyone, not even her master or that foolish brute of a man Ygglyff, ruin her plans.

But tonight something finally did make it's way through the cloud of her thoughts, an insatiable need for satisfaction brough on by the oh so bloody battle with the chaos warped bear; so as she sat there wrapped in nothing but it's blood soaked fur, the bear's wet flesh pressed against her own, she sized the boy up with a predator's eyes and judged him only a boy by experience. She would make him a man one way or another, a man of chaos undivided.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Kergun woke up in a daze, remembering the previous days battle with the vile bear.Proping himself up he know the warband needed to make a decision soon.Looking to his master Kergun said "North or West?"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ivar watched the spectacle of Ygglyff, 'Nice show... get us another banner...' Ivar said menacingly. 

He turned to look at his friend Kergun. 'We have accomplished our task, we head North Towards Middenheim then from there to the wastelands. Gather your things we break camp soon.' Ivar commanded walking away from the main body of his men to observe the objects they had spilt so much blood for, he stared into the underbrush for a few moments making sure nothing would interrupt him this time...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ivar - you know that I cannot just get us another banner. I tried, the gods Rejected us that honour! We must go to the Gods directly. And by going North, we shall do that!"

So saying, he clenched his fist once more, unsure of whether it was a dream of madness, or a gift of Prophecy. Whatever, the reason of the vision, Ygglyff didn't know. But he knew he had something to do with it.

Whistling, his steed, simply known as 'That-which-carries-Ygglyff' came trotting over, the bound children stepping clumsily in it's wake. Seeing the Eyes of Kara Thul wandering over them, particularly the boy, Ygglyff was disgusted. Raising his weapon, she turned away. She had designs on them, that was plain. But they would be sacrificed when ready.

Out of nowhere, a slight pang of regret, probably from his past life as a Kislevite Lancer, knowing that they would have to be sacrificed came unbidden to him. Shaking his head, he jumped astride his steed, and hauled the three children up beside him, tucking the boy under his arm, and balancing the girls on his knees.

He was ready move, but looking around, he saw that Ivar wasn't to be seen.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Snarling and snapping as Ygglyff turned his back to Kara, a wicked smile flared alive across the her face, as she knew it was only a matter of time before the children were her's without contest. For now however she would entertain herself in other ways, perhaps by teasing the gors and collecting a gruesome trophy from an unworthy beastman.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

"No! Stop!" Chorum screamed, "We must go West, to Marienburg! I'm sure that the God's would show us great delight if we were to instead make our way through the marshlands than to the safety of the wastes...". He then hastily revealed a scroll, detailed with a landscape picture of Marienburg. It was indeed an oddity that it was the only piece of his previous artworks that he kept after abandoning his teacher and this must therefore be a sign from the God's. "To Marienburg! I am sure that a far greater destiny for us lie there. If not. Ivar. We can always bow our heads and cowardly head northwards if you so wish.....?" Their leader had momentarily left the 'group' conversation, ignoring Chorum's strain to be heard. He was now left facing the rather....less, appreciative members of the warband.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The Angel of Blood shook his head, 'It makes no sense...' he said walking back only to hear the vile Nurgle servant babbling on about going to Marienburg because of a picture.

'Save your breath dog! We go North to the wastes, we have retrieved the items that I was honour bound to find... Why go to Marienburg? There is nothing there for us, convince me there is...'


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Chorum stumbled, their leader striding forth and swiping aside his suggestion.
"Why?.." he paused, "I recived a message, maybe a vision. Of sorts.. Father Nurgle spoke to me, he told me that we *must* come to Marienburg. All of us. I'm determined that this should give us reason...It is, surely the will of the Gods. My master..."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"The will of nurgle is not the will of Khorne... why would I follow him, Mighty Khorne is my patron"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Chorum, your cries go seemingly unheard by most of the warband; though some of them regard you only with scorn and malice. You had all be forsaken by the gods once already, so surely they were trying to trick you again.


Making your way North, those of you on what steeds remain and others on foot, barely able to keep up, you travel all throughout the morning hours without rest. The growth is thick and your travel is halted several times, but over time the trees begin to fade away and you are right out in the open, hills to one side of you with smoke in the distance, marking villages, or a river to your left. As the sun bears down high over head, you must all decide how do you proceed forward, right towards the vllages and possibly more overwhelming enemies, or to the left to ford the river and whatever else might try to get in your way?

Chorum, as the warband comes to this fork in its travel you realize that you know the lands of the Empire a little better than the rest. If you get them to go left without revealing it to be towards Marienburg, then you still might yet be able to please your god.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Coming to the fork in the road, Kergun turns towards Ivar and ask "Where do we go from here master?" I would be pleazed if we go to the villages.We could obtain food and shelter.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

'And a chance at the boy...' Thought Kara as she spurred her mount forward to the crest to add her own voice to the argument to come. "Perhaps we should pillage this village for supplies... and more importantly, horses and slaves." The warrior woman suggested, glancing back at Ygglyff and the children that rode with him.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

"No. It would be foolish to turn right into a village we know nothing about!" Chorum spoke. "We cannot risk it, the entire warband would be likely to perish if we try to storm the inhabitants. For all we know some of the Empires Templar kinghts may be stationed there, and let me assure you they are far greater a foe than any we have faced so far" he directed towards the group.

"If anything, the villages towards the North are more heavily defended than any in the whole of the Empire. We should go left, unless you wish to die in that village. Burnt at the stake. Paraded around as a warning to those future champions... Forget slaves and loot as we would surely loose a lot more in fighting power. That we cannot risk.." 
Chorum pointed at the banner bearer, Ygglyff, "I doubt you, of all people would like to become a banner for the very enemy you are fighting against." hopefully that speech would sway the argument. Besides, Chorum could not risk heading right, afterall he knew the empire well and that village was nothing more than a wood camp. Harmless. But the rest did not know that and he intended to keep it that way.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"I said no!" I am the voice of the Gods hear, Ivar roared dismounting then, reaching out and slapping Chorum across the face, sending hims sprawling to the ground. "Moving down and picking the Nurgle cultish up by his shirt, he whispered into his rotting ear. "Close your mouth before I rip off your jaw and we'll hang that from the banner... If there are skulls to be taken here I will die for the Lord of Skulls, and you filth will follow me..." as Ivar cast the cultist to the ground.

"Get up... we will annilhilate this village or die trying... you filthy cur." The Angel of Blood said, pointing north. "I see no walls to defend them... fortified my arse..." he muttered turning his back and walking away in disgust.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

"I would absolutely delight to see my own jaw sailing, 6 feet above the very head it was procured, but I was merely suggesting that you underestimate the unknown." Chorum spluttered, pus dancing onto the ground in front of him.

_Chorum felt his attachment to the warband wearing very thin, but his words kept falling from his mouth like a mass of buzzing insects._

"Why do you ignore the very God's you are speaking for Ivar?!"
"You soon forget, also, that those foul huntsmen from Bronheim are very likely chasing us still! I would give up my soul to the daemons that ravage the North-lands if it was not for the fact that maybe all of our fates lie in a deeper destiny. I have been called by! my! God!" Chorum was now screaming, his frail body shaking, now held aloof, appearing far stronger and more ominous than before. A black, oozing froth had gathered round his lips and his eyes were shot through with red. His belly could be seen, even underneath the cloth attire, bulging and convolsing. The shirt began to pull itself from out of the belt of his rotund paunch began to swell and expand, until it hung half a foot over the belt. As well as his stomach, his arms began to shed their flesh and renew themselves with an altogether more repulsive substance. 
"I will answer My! God!"
"Nurgle!"


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

All the while Kara watched, disgusted by the display but intrigued by the nurglite's words. If he was right then their destiny lay in the west, and if he was lying, his skin and entrails would make a hideous banner.

Slipping down from her mount's back, a wild sinewous beast that had served her well since leaving the sea, even as others continued to fail her. Kara runs her claw line nails across the stallion's hide, drawing forth a small trickle of blood which she lapped up eagerly, leaving what little remained on her fingers as she joined her master by his side.

Coiling her limbs around his left arm; cooing as she felt his heated bulging muscles press back against her cool soft flesh, Kara offered her blood soaked digits for her master to clean, a taste of her steed and herself as she ran on digit along the edge of Ivar's razor sharp fangs. "What harm is there in going west master? We find glorious slaughter wherever we go. If he is right however, all the greater the glory in the name of the gods, and all the greater your power when you return. If he is wrong, then he will make a terrifying banner to these southern cows."

Though Ivar had changed from the days when she was just another of his slaves, Kara still knew how to push his buttons, and pushed them well... she hoped.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*Ivar, as Kara moved around you and Chorum spoke his nonsense, your mind is focused elsewhere. "The plague god's lackey is correct in a sense, you need to head west champion." It says to you; where the voice is coming from you do not know. "Middenheim may be laden with stronger enemies, but you must return back to the wastes alive; you cannot afford the risk." The voice points out to you before a shake of your head banishes anything else from being spoken.*


Kergun, as Chorum tries to get Ivar to take the warband away from the villages, you and Ygglyff move forward to scout ahead. You up the hill towards the villages and Ygglyff towards the river. Reaching the top of the hill, you see more open ground broken by a single dirt road. The smoke of the villages are far off, but in that distance you think that you hear something coming towards you.

Ygglyff, as you ride towards the river, you stop at its edge; the children at your sides now kicking and screaming to try and get away. As you try to silence both girls, the boy does something behind you and all four of you topple off the warhorse to the dirt below. Hitting the ground, you roll to the side and blink the stars away only to notice the boy helping the girls away, pushing them into the river as they try to escape. How the child had made your saddle fall off is a mystery to you, but that doesn't matter now.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Blinking out of his trance and Kara curling around him Ivar stated, "We head west to the sea, the Blood God commands it..."

"We set off when the scouts return, and if they are not back soon enough then we move without them"

He grabbed a trinket from around his neck, he hoped Kergun and Ygglyff would hear him when he said, "Return to the warband we head west..."


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

In that instant Chorum, dissolved into calmness, his body fluids slowing and his muscles relaxing. "I thank you for your understanding, my leader." Chorum silenced himself and let the warband progress without anymore disruption. His goal had been completed and his future set in *stone*.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Not wanting to pull away from Ivar, Kara remained coiled around her master's arm for as long as he endured her presense, and as long as he remained stationary. As he spoke into his trinket however, Kara pulled her bleeding finger away from his mouth and began to lap at the blood slowly oozing from the tip of her finger, looking in the direction that Ygglyff had gone with _her children_.

Something was amiss, Kara could smell it, and with a regret filled sigh she pulled away from Ivar shuddering slightly. Moving to her mount with purpose and leaping upon his back, she spurred him foreward racing off after that worthless oaf, Ygglyff. 'The gods have mercy on him if has so much as harmed a hair upon their little skulls...' The warrior woman growled to herself.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Kara, you push your horse to move faster so that you might find Ygglyff and the children; what you find both surprises you and puts a smile on your face. Ygglyff is on the ground, with the children nowhere to be seen, until you notice movement in the water and see the boy leading the girls across it; though you doubt he will be able to get them across the waters, already waste high for him and getting higher.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Making it to the top of the hill,Kergun gazes into the distance.He sees the village's smoke of in the distance and can make out a mass coming towards them.Seeing this Kergun gets up and starts sprinting to Ivar.Upon arrival to the rest of the warband(out of breath)Kergun Exclaims that something its coming are way most likely an enemy.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Smiling as she rode past the prostrate Ygglyff, Kara races to the children, placing her horse slightly down stream from them before calling to the boy. "Far enough boy, do you recall what I said I would do should you try to escape?" Kara says pushing her horse menacingly toward the children, hoping to drive them back toward the shore as she reaches down to grasp one of the girl's and yank her out of the water and into the saddle.

Snarling as she looks down at the other two she pushes them toward the shore with the flanks of her horse, as she holds the second girl by the throat. "Be a good boy and give up now, less I show you your sister's insides." She says drawing a line across the young girls belly with a long sharp nail.

'A fiesty one... can't keep them together anymore, too dangerous... so let the oaf hold onto the girls for now. I'll sway the boy and make him a man of the gods, then his sisters' fates will be sealed.' Kara thought to herself, remembering when she last resisted her master and the pleasure she experienced when she surrendered completely to the will of the gods.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Kara, _"Drop her you monster!"_ The boy yelled before lunging forward with a wickedly barbed blade that had symbols of the eight pointed star all over it. Where the boy got the weapon, you don't know, but it was not something he had had on him before.

As the child attacked, your horse reared up on its legs and dropped both you and the girl into the waters, releasing her from your grip. As your head surfaces, you hear _"..lissa keep going, I'll get Jainie. Make it to the other side and try to find someone!"_ Fighting the waters, you rise up, only to be forced back under as something crashes into you. Opening your eyes, you see it was the boy, as he grapples with you underwater, you see the blade once again as he tries to stab it into your chest.


Everyone not Kara or Ygglyff, as you hear Kergun's warning it is now time to either make ready to attack, or to make way to the river and find out what is keeping the banner holder and warrior woman. Bickering about the slaves they had captured earlier; the little things were weak and would only slow you down.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Pustil'gnir Grabbed one of the fleeing children. "Why do you run? And why do you fight? Father Nurgle has gifts for you all, No-one need be grieved!" He gurgled, In a high pitched whiny voice (Think wormtongue, but mexican and his voice breaking). "Grandfather Nurgle has sent me as a gift to you!" He Giggle-Gurgled "Who is the one who has done deeds in his name to deserve his favour enough to send me, his most trusted of servants?" He said, dribbling yellow pus while speaking, before desending into high pitched braying which sounded like laughter.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

'Attack me? With a weapon of chaos? Honestly...' Kara's mind raced as the boy grappled her under the surface of the water, but still she was a champion of the four true gods, no child, not even one such as this boy could kill her so easily.

'It is time to put you in your place...' Kara thought as her fingers locked around the boy's wrist and family jewels, squeezing hard enough to brooze the boy's tender flesh. She would drag him to shore and render him more docile, if she was still able.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Pustil'gnir viewed the Khornate female. He would have to watch this one, she was brutal. But he had faith that Grandfather nurgle would deal with her. He held on to the child, and promtly spwered a large amout of bile and phlegm at Kara. "oops..." He thought...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ivar rode over the hill to watch the display, Kara grappling with the child a wicked dagger in it hand and the nurgle beast holding another one after spewing a fountain onto Kara's shoulders.

"Put the child down servant of the grandfather... Now. If we were not in this dire strait I would allow Kara to take your head as a trophy, but now we need everyone and it shall be resolved after this afair."

"Kara, finish with the child we move out west now, and I'd hate to leave you behind..."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Shuddering at the sensation of the pestli-gor's mucus trickling down her back and startled by her Master's sudden arrival, Kara finished the boy of quickly with one adept blow. With one hand still gripping his wrist, Kara releases his manhood before driving her fist deep into his solar plexis, taking the wind out of his lungs and allowing her to wrench the wicked chaos dagger from his grip. With the boy unarmed, and laying on the shore gasping for breath, Kara submerged herself once to clean the sick nurgle beast's slime from her shoulders before retreiving her prize.

Flinging the boy over one shoulder and summoning her mount, she lashes him to the saddle before retreiving the last wayward child. Pulling her into the saddle, Kara turns to her master and speaks, "I am ready master..."


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Kergun followed Ivar and observed the conflict with the children."We should be on are way ,before are guests arrive"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Hopping towards the cause of the 'excitement' Chorum stared down a the bizarre situation. He screamed with laughter "Father favours you, sweet Kara!" giggling uncontrollably at the disarrayed warriors dotted around the river below. "Struggling with mere children, I see. I thought you Northsmen were warriors of the Gods!" he chuckled again, suddenly noticing the source of Kara's new attire and an apparently fresh recruit.
Their leader obviously wasn't too fond of him already. "What are you, may I ask, fellow child of Nurgle..?" he coughed out amidst the order that was gradually being restored.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"I am our Grandfather's will made manifest... Are you the one who has earned my alliegance Glaaargheeheeeheeeheeheeheehee"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

"I suppose so..." Chorum said, almost reveringly, as he lifted the shirt up from his belly revealing the pocked mark of their God that had so eagerly formed upon the flesh.
"Before we press on West, what is a creature such as yourself doing so far South, and alone?"


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"I have been dormant at the bottom of a Swamp for 200 years, enjoying the Father's gifts. But 3 days ago, he summoned me, and told me that one of his number would need my aid soon." Pestil'gnir grinned.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gathering up the last of the children and resaddling the horse, you all get moving across the river. Those of you with steeds finding the crossing much easier than those, like the gors and ungors, without. Just as Kara finishes crossing, the boy begins to thrash and try to free himself once again, but Ivar moves in and smashes the youth in the head, knocking him out cold and turning back to lead the group again.

Unbeknownst to any of you, the movement that Kurgan had spotted before was nothing dangerous, though possibly useful. A caravan of four merchant wagons bound for Carroburg, containing various foods, weapons, and even a few slaves.

Not aware of this fact, you ride west, and as the sun starts to come to the horizon, you come across another river. It is wider than the first one, but not much stronger. After carefully looking at the few maps Chorum has (because do you really want to get the filth of another on you) you figure that you are within the southern tip of the Mirror Moors. Both this river and the one before eventually lead into marshland and lakes.

As the sun starts to set, it is time to decide whether or not you stop for the night or try to continue through the darkness. The Mirror Moors are a fairly desolate place, no settlements on the maps and anyone that might run into you would probably not be noticed or missed.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"We make camp, any weak southerners following us will likely stop also. Prepare your beds, sleep in shifts we leave an hour before sunup."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

'Perfect... all the time I need.' Kara thought to herself as their master announced his intent to rest for the night. Ivar's decision to camp offered Kara all the time she needed to seduce the young man into her bed and over to the powers of chaos. To do so she'd need to be tactful and coy, using his love for his sisters against him, not to mention his young hormonally driven body, but most of all she'd need to find a spot where they could be alone for the night so that none within the war band could see this softer side of Kara, and she needed a bath or at the very least scented oils to rub into her skin. They would go a long way of arousing the young man's interest.

Leaving him tied to her mount near the middle of camp, Kara begins her search for some scented oils, perhaps even an aphrodisiac or two, and definately some strong alchohol.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Getting increasingly worried over Kara Thul and her attentions to the boy, for he had not even yet reached further than ten winters, Ygglyff resumed his vigil over the three, buffeting the boy for his escape attempt, leaving ugly bruises that flowered into life across his face and body.

"Boy, there are horrors in this world that make me seem as harmful as a lamb. There are unspeakable things done in the names of the True Gods. You may yet find out what some of those are in the next few days. If you value your life as much as I do, you will truely stay close, and not attempt to escape.

For those who insult me, or cause harm to me, while I am Protecting them, that's something that will not come off all that well for you. When we live through this, and the gods accept you as one of their own, we shall fight, and the victor shall make the other into the Blood Eagle. Can I trust you not to run away? Or shall I just break you now?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[I don't believe its been mentioned before, so sorry Vaz but the boy is not ten, he is a fair amount older. Though he might look younger to a warrior of the north, seeing as he would be smaller and scrawnier..]

Ygglyff,the boy simply spit on you through his bruises. Despite being so young, he shows courage from some deep well within himself. _"Don't listen to a thing he says!"_ He shouts to the girls, _"Dad will come and kill them all, don't be afraid."_

Kara, search as you might, you find nothing; no scented oils or aphrodisiac. However as you turn to head back to the boy, you see Ygglyff hanging over him, beating him to get him ready for sacrifice as far as you could tell.

Ivar, as the rest of the warband go about making camp, something tugs at your mind. _"What will you do now champion?"_ It whispers, the stolen medalion about your neck vibrating slightly. _"Will you allow those children to develope into a problem?"_

The rest of you go about your various business, the marauder from earlier eliciting a challange to Chorum; still barking out in the northern tongue.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Hissing like some lioness having found unwanted company for dinner, Kara wastes no times with meaningless threats and draws her blades as she throws herself into Ygglyff's side, not certain if it would dislodge him from the boy but at the very least it would allow her to slip her blades up under his chin and another more sensetive region, it would be the only warning Kara would give him now. "Away from the boy Ygglyff, he and his sisters are mine!" She roars in his ear as she gnashes her teeth, her blades still steady even with her current state of mind.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Realising what was happening, Ygglyff felt Kara smash into his side, but before she could sneak the blade through his leathery neck. He felt the tip nick his Adams apple, before he could get his hand up to block it. 

Instead of attempting, he dropped the boy, who scurried off, and slammed a ham fist into her Sternum, causing her to buckle, perhaps with a broken rib.

"Stupid, stupid, whore of the gods. You have no realisation of the gods true power, and here you are, attempting to get your rocks off for personal pleasure? You will kill us all, while we are able to leave the Empire. Here we are, travelling where you wanted to go, yet here you are, trying to kill us. One more incident, and it will be you I'll cut the blood eagle into your innards, and it shall be your cries of unending agony as the furies descend and nibble your heart that will carry us into battle. Begone, slut." Turning his heal on Kara, a dribble of blood spilling from her mouth, he went back over to the children.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Rolling away a yard or two before finding her feet once again, Kara tasted the blood on her lips and smiled. Did the fool really think she could be broken so easily? She who seduced demon princes and made demonettes her play things? She who was equal to any Herald of the Gods? Ygglyff would pay for striking her a thousand fold, but first he would pay for his ignorance and insolence, for the upstart knew nothing of the power Kara weilded in the name of the four.

"If it be your will, let it be so..." She whispered softly to herself as she launched herself forward toward the brute and over him landing between him and her three prizes.

"You really are as blind to the will of the four as I thought you were Ygglyff." Kara sneered as she held both blades high above her head like a dancer prepairing for a show. "Let me show you the error of your ways." Kara barked with laughter as she began to dance, moving her limbs and blades in a stunning display of speed and coordination that left her figure distorted between the flash of her dancing blades.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Pestil'gnir Saw the battle going on between the banner bearer and the Khornate woman. He had never liked khorne, and consulted Nurgle in his head. From the rotting depths of his brain, he thought he could feel something. "Bless her with all you can, my son..." With this instruction, he began to heave, attempting to vomit up the most toxic bile he had ever produced.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Kergun sat and watched Kara and Ygglyff fight and bicker over the three children.Turning from the two of them Kergun makes the eight pointed star and makes a prayer to Khrone."I make this offering in the name of the blood god."drawing his claymore Kergun cuts deep into his upper arm. Looking into the sky, the bloodgod has a purpose for me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Piss off. Go find someone who really cares about your theatrics. Blind to the gods? Maybe I am. But I'm also clever enough to see that by attacking you're attempting to remove your one threat from Band. A newcomer. You don't like being bettered. Seducing Daemon Princes? Don't make me laugh, bitch. Even the slaves you rowed with were better than you. The gods only spared you because they felt you hadn't had enough of your torture yet. Lies are your problem, sow. You cannot be trusted, and because I am someone who sees above your trickery, you want to get rid of me.

Enough of this fighting. Leave it for someoner who really gives a fuck."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(Vas if it's not purple and your not a psyker, you didn't hear it.)

Whipping one blade right for Ygglyff's throat and the other for his thigh, Kara looks at him smiling. "I am through with talk Ygglyff, face me now or cease your quest to spill the blood that is so rightfully mine!" Kara howls as she prepares to launch another flurry of blows.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - sorry, been a bit busy.]

"Witch, what blood is this you talk of? Mine own? Your own? Or the boys? The boy is what you want? Take him."

Although the boy didn't understand the harsh guttural tongue of the northerners, the tone was obvious, and he began to shake with fear. Cracking his immense neck once more, Ygglyff reached up and plucked the boy down.

"You may have some blood now, Kara. Not to much, regardless of if your God loves you or not, you will be sent to meet him."

Changing back to Reikspiel, Ygglyff drew his short cavalry sabre. The smell of urine split the air.

"Grow up boy. I'm not going to kill you. Neither's Kara. We're going to turn you into a Son of the Gods. Kara kills him, Kara dies."

Dropping the Kislevite blade into the boys hand, he slapped him forward in front of Kara.

"Don't shame yourself."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(OOC: Vas, please respond to the PM sent to you, as I don't wish to clutter this thread. Also, I'm not certain if I've said this yet or not, but I have severly limited access at the moment so posting for me will be very difficult.)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pestil'gnir, just as you are about to vomit on Kara, an armoured limb wraps itself around your neck and forces the bile back down into your body. It appears that your actions had not gone unnoticed, as the other warrior stares at you with nothing but disgust, the message obvious: no lowly beast would interfere with a fued between real warriors.


As Ygglyff pushes the boy back towards Kara, he takes the blade in both hands and tries to stab her. Before anyone can react, a sound like thunder cracks throughout the group and the weapon is sent flying out of the childs grip.

Looking for the source of the noise, you discover within your midst four individuals on horseback; one with an arm extended and the still smoking barrel of a gun in hand. _"Careful child, the next shot will find a home in your skull if you keep being a problem."_ The man with the gun says cooly before looking at the rest of you. 

_"My my, it looks like you lot have been very busy."_ The mystery man says before getting off his horse; one of the other three doing the same but staying at the steeds side. _"So, where is your champion? We have much to discuss him and I."_


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Hissing softly to herself for allowing the boy a second chance to strike her, Kara wraps her arm around the boys throat after he was disarmed by the mysterious stranger, glarring at him as she whispers into the boy's ear and moves her hands into less 'threatening' areas. "Try that again boy and I'll add more than your virginity to my collection" She says giving him a little squeeze, as she eyes the stranger once again. "Obey me, however; you and your sisters might live long enough to learn how to survive in this world." She whispers as she keeps an ear open and an eye out or what the stranger has to say with her master.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Kergun becomes alarmed by the presents of the strangers.Drawing his claymore and making a prayer to the Blood god.Kergun waits for his leader to react and he shall follow.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Shit I am so sorry I forgot about this.... 

Letting go of Pustilg'nir Ivar moved forward to intercept the figure on horseback, "I speak for the Gods here... I am the champion of this band, what do you want. This night has been trying my patience speak quickly before your skull and neck part..." 

OOC: once again so sorry


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Oh my friend, I so very much doubt that will happen here."_ The man says, and for the faintest of moments you see what looked like purple flames dance across the man's eyes. _"But I am not here to fight, I am here to talk with you champion of the warband; and you will do well to hear what I have to say."_ He said with a smile that made you all uneasy. For a man of the Empire to speak, surounded by enemies, with such confidence was a clear indication of him either being crazy or more powerful than he seemed.

_"Caused quite some problems you lot did, no doubt your quest has not been for naught. Have you the medallion champion of the gods?"_ The man asked cooly, as if he already knew the answer.

With a smile on his face, the man gave a look to Kara. _"And my dear, when you hear of the trouble you are bringing your group; that dance may not be enough to save you."_

Ivar, as this newcomer asked you his question, the hidden medallion around your neck, and the stolen sword on your back, began to throb slightly before the voice from before whispered its way into your head. _"He cannot be trusted, do not listen to what he has to say. Just move on, glory awaits you in the North. Do not listen to his lies."_ It says to you, as if the voice knows something you don't. But do you banish it from your mind, or heed this voice's words?

The rest of you watch on intently, before taking notice of one of the other men getting off his horse, despite the many dark robes he wears, this man is clearly very frail. Removing the hood from his face, you are given sight to a shaved scalp and malnourished face with a thin, wiry smile. _"My lord, you should allow me to just finish them off now; their bickering will see the Survivors reaching them eventually anyway."_ He says with a whisper seemingly carried trough the air by magic, eagerly waiting to see how the warband reacts, happily waiting for the order.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

'Magic... why did it have to be magic?' Kara thought to herself. She hated magic more than she hated most anything else, having felt it's fiery lick a few times on the field of blood before. It left the blood tainted, unusable in her dances, let alone for drinking, and those that used it more often then not were weak old men barely worth toying with. So if this man had a mage or two with him, Kara would have to be much more cautious than usual, especially since it seemed he had knowledge on just about everything as well.

But something gnawed at the back of her mind, what he said about the trouble she brought. She wanted to ask him, but did't feel it wise to do so in front of her master, let alone the rest of the warband. So instead she stood there glaring back and forth between the mysterious stranger and his servants, as she toyed with her prize to keep herself calm.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Funny... your pile of bones thinks he can destroy us all eh? Try anything I will sweep your head from your shoulders. Now speak your intentions I grow tired of riddles and games. I do also carry the medallion and sword but you are not my master so if you want them you'll lose your head."

Ivar kept his eyes on the mounted man and signaled for others to watch the malnourished sorceror. "I would like to take your heads but the men need rest and we must be on our way..."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Seeing his leaders stance to the newcomer, Ygglyff forget his quarrel with Kara, although hearing her be shamed brought a savage grin to his face. Cracking his neck, the stumpy Kislevite swept up his axe flail, and grasped it with his gnarled hands, ham fists tight around the haft of his weapon.

The bronze head (OOC: sorry, bout the innuendo, wasn't intentional!) swirled round and round, just waiting for any change in stance that would have unleashed the warrior to cause havoc to the newcomers face.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Ivar) 
*"If that is so champion, then you will do well to listen, and to walk with me." The man said, stepping away from the group, Ivar following, though he likely did not approve. Once out of earshot of the others, the man turned to face Ivar, the khornate champion towering over the other man.

"My name is witch hunter Jonas Prask, the title likely means nothing to you but know that it makes me a very powerful man in all senses of the word. Your actions in the town of Bronheim have not ended with your retreat. Even now a group of survivors hunt you, most because of the children the woman has taken as spoils." Prask says to you, the very air feeling different as information is relayed to you. "You failed to kill them all, and now you are being hunted like dogs, and that is something that niether Galghash or I can afford. Now, are you heading to Marienburg for the Sea of Claws?"*

As the man and Ivar walk away from the rest of the group, the malnourished man begins to walk forward in Kara and Ygglyff's dorection, a smile on his face. _"You,"_ he said said with a bony finger pointing to Kara. _"so curious about what my master spoke of. Your thoughts, they are so very easy to read, all of yours are."_ The man finished before looking right at Ygglyff. _"Especially this one, he would likely love to know what it is, maybe even be able to get rid of you."_ The last part said, balls of dark fire erupt in the man's outstretched arms.

The third of the group says nothing, only looking right at Priad from beneath robes that cover all features. _"Lost so many of your number to farmers, how the gods must hate you so."_ He says in the tongue of a northsmen that sounds very familiar to you.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

'Heh, I see... It only makes sense that they would follow, my men are weak for having been defeated by farmers and southmen, But it appears to be the will of the gods. Though I am never the less ashamed of my men's failure...'

Ivar deliberated for a moment whether or not it mattered if he told the man where they were going. _"If Khorne wants you to die you will die it matters not..."_ a voice whispered and Ivar could only agree.

'You are correct we head for the sea of claws... Seeing your sorcerer I can only guess how you knew... Now why do you come here? Any sane man would fear for his life... Even among these disgraced warriors.' Ivar said as he looked back at the camp hawking a flaming wad of phleghm onto the ground in disgust.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_(Ivar)

*"He is not the only in my employ, and a death mage's powers do not lie in foresight. I have others for such things, those aligned the great changer." *_*Prask pointed out before finally answering your question. "Now why am I here? To make sure that you have not failed in your task Ivar. You were sent by **Galghash to retrieve both of those items; that your band has been weakened by those weaklings means nothing to the gods, not when you can still succeed. I am here to make sure that you do not fail, kill off those chasing you, and to even get you to the sea of claws where only the gods and your master can decide your fate. We used magic the night before to try and kill them, but that failed, so I have sent forth a warrior to try killing the survivors with strength alone." As Prask finishes, a wicked smile stretches across his face, and for but a moment you think you can see something more, something inhuman, slither beneath his skin. "You and your warriors may yet be able to collect honour and victory champion; but what will you do about the woman? Many of the survivors chase you because she took the children, if they were returned then only a few would still follow you."*


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Hissing loudly, Kara looks over her shoulder at the hulking brute of a warrior behind her, side stepping to put some distance between her and him, and also to put him to her right, rahter than behind. "It doesn't take a witch to know Ygglyff here wants me dead... you'll have to do better than that to spook me." She said with a growl as she stared him down, but for all her bluster, Kara was disturbed by his presense all the same.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Kara and Ygglyff, the thin mage cocks his head to the side with a wicked smile on his lips. _"Oh no doubt, killing each other must always be on your minds; but you are the cause for a hunt that you do not even realize. The children you keep are the object of not only your desires, but the desires of those who give chase as well."_ He finishes with a chuckle to himself.

Priad, the third figure pushes his mount forward towards you in an attempt to get a rise out of you.

The rest of you, other than Ivar, are free to continue watching or act upon what is going on with these two figures.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

'Your men seem quite confrontational... weak as my men appear to be... There are more of us, tell your men to back off so we dont take their skulls and yours.' Ivar said to the Witch hunter.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"More souls to throw on the path of the chosen. More souls to throw on _my_ path." Ygglyff, stretched his awesome muscles one more, feeling the satisfying crack of his neck, then settled into a more relaxed stance. "Cretin, do you wish to be keeping my boots dry as I walk that path?"


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"They are mine... if those that give chase beg to differ, then they can do so with their dying breathes." Kara replies starring down the horse as it moves forward before glarring up at it's rider. Kara might be new to horses, only having rode one once before, but she was not new to men and both it seemed, with her experience, only needed to be touched in a certain way to be lead astray.

Placing one hand on the horses nose, she allows the beast to draw in her scent before placing another hand on it's mane, all the while Kara glares up at the rider, accepting his challenge as she steps forward one hand on the beast as she flashes her fangs in a smile to it's rider.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Kara, the rider turns his horse's face away from you before kicking away your hand. _"Do not think to try and pull tricks with me you whore."_ The rider said, drawing a sword that glowed an icy blue and symbols pulsed at the hilt. _"If Ivar's whore is the only one with enough courage to fight, then I shall send her soul screaming to the gods."_ He said while jumping off his horse and waiting for the warrior woman to make her move, a second, smaller blade held in this fighters off hand.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

'ENOUGH!' Ivar roared over the dissenting voices of his and the Witchhunters men, 'We kill one of the Children and leave them on our trail, Leaving them will do no good for only three men would possibly leave, the whole village does not pursue for them...' he said as he stared them all down with his flaming gaze.

Looking at Kara for a moment Ivar made his choice. 'The boy dies, he has been hindering us for to long... Ivar announced as he stepped forward and tore him away by his hair and brought a knife to his neck. "Do you protest Kara?' Deep inside Ivar hoped she didnt try anything for he didnt want to lose another strong fighter.

He slowly slid the dagger across the boys throat and dropped him to the ground, 'We move now!' Pointing to the Witch Hunter Ivar roared 'We can talk on the way...'


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Wasteful, Ivar. He would have been more useful. At least the High Zars pet shamans could have healed his broken knee's."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Before she could protest, the boy was ripped from her care and a blade slid across his throat, leaving him bleeding out in the dirt like some slaughtered beast. Glaring at her master, Kara gripped the hilt of her blades and began to draw before she even knew what she was doing. She had sworn none would take her prize, and someone had, but not the man before her for as her eyes fell upon the boy in the blood stained grass, a serene look upon his face, she smelt the rich sweet taste of Slaanesh upon him. Sheathing her swords, Kara walked to the boy's side before picking him up in her arms and cleaneing his wound, savoring the blood upon her tongue as she did. Slaanesh had claimed him, and would do with his soul and body as she wished, Kara only hoped that would include a resurrection.

With the boy's lifeless body in her arms, Kara looked upon Ivar once again, the fury within her restrained only by her faith in the chaos gods.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Prask smiled at Ivar's action, walking over to Kara he flicked his wrist, and before she had a chance to do anything he closed the gap. Putting his concealed pistol to the dead boys head, he pulled the trigger, the back of his head exploding in a spray of gore with the two girls wailing in the background. _"You would do best to listen to your master my dear,"_ He said before turning to look at the rest of the group, _"all of you would. Leave the body and do as Ivar has commanded."_

*Ivar, after pulling his little stunt Prask walks back to you. "My men and I shall leave you for now champion; but we will meet again. Keep moving, you shall come across an estate that I want you to destroy. The jailor and dungeon have some who may prove useful to you, and the killing itself might help your groups morale." *With a smile on his face, Prask turns his attention to his companion who had before been engaging Kara. "Lucius, another time perhaps; take the girls. Without the boy they will only slow you down, and I can make use of them if the survivors have not been killed." That last part he says while looking in Kara's direction.


As Prask remounts his horse, so do his men, the one named Lucius tossing one of the girls to the mage despite their struggles. Without another word they are off, leaving you and the rest of the warband to get going yourselves.


Doing as Ivar ordered, you travel in the darkness of the night for a time; the darkness doing little to impede your movement as there are far harsher things up north. However, in the distance you see lights, and with those lights mean people. Traveling further this is confirmed, a small village along with a jailors building and further away, a mansion. There was no doubt about it, this was the estate you were told of. Dismounting what steeds you have, a pair of guards on patrol ruond a corner and stop dead in their tracks at the sight of you. Before they have a chance to do anything, the beasts in your company are upon them, killing and moving onward to wreack havoc.

[The guards of this estate have not been alerted of your present, and all of the people are within their homes. Their is a dungeon within the mansion and people in the jail. Of the rest of the village, there are ten homes, a barracks for the guards, and a tavarn, as well as the mansion. Time to do what you do best and sack this village, get some supplies and possibly more followers.]


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

'Quiet dogs.....' Ivar ordered as he moved forward. 'Ygglyff, you seem worthy lead the warband and sack the village... make sure you hit the barracks first... Leave guards to make sure there are absolutely no survivors...'

'The rest of you hit the mansion, I'm takin tot hte skies to kill the guards no alarms will be raised...'

Ivar picked up on his wings and set off into the darkened sky, he slashed and guards heads were seperated from their bodies... He watched as the village was raised, Ivar roared 'Blood for the Blood God!' as he flew in to join the carnage at the mansion.


----------

